

RubyGems.org gets a fancy new design - philnash
https://rubygems.org/

======
jfaucett
This is really clean and modern definately an improvement so awesome job
rubygems team!

Only thoughts, I'm missing the ruby crimson color. Try
document.body.style.background = '#AD141E'; orangish just doesn't say rubies
to me.

